# Hope against hope!



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I just found at that our next FOUR shows (two weekends) are all SOLID 4 point majors in bitches! I can't believe it!

PLEASE cross your fingers that Mirada does well! She's put on some weight (with some help from some Satin balls) and looks a lot more like a dog and less like a walking xylophone!

The show this weekend is a specialty, and I knew ahead of time it was going to be majors. The show that surprised me? Warrenton and Old Dominion Kennel Clubs show. Their show history on infodog.com showed that for the last 4 years it has been a one point show.

This year it is a two point show in dogs, and a solid four point major BOTH DAYS we are entered! I can't believe it x.x

I'm hoping against hope.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Fingers and toes crossed! Good luck!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Most of what you typed makes NO sense to me (I am a dog show novice) but GOOD LUCK MIRADA & XEPH!!! :rockon:


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I just found at that our next FOUR shows (two weekends) are all SOLID 4 point majors in bitches! I can't believe it!
> 
> PLEASE cross your fingers that Mirada does well! She's put on some weight (with some help from some Satin balls) and looks a lot more like a dog and less like a walking xylophone!
> 
> ...


Go kick some butt Mirada!!!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Knock 'em dead and Good Luck!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Hoping right along with you. Go get those majors, you two!!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

MonicaBH said:


> Most of what you typed makes NO sense to me (I am a dog show novice) but GOOD LUCK MIRADA & XEPH!!! :rockon:


You said it perfectly already!! 

@ Xeph-I am hoping that all your hard work has paid off, &, that you & the mowgli do just fine!! (besides, shes still just a babe at this point anyhow...imagine how awesome she will be when she is fully mature)!!


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Good luck at the show and for the 4 point majors holding  We are doing 4 specialties the first 3 weekends of October and hoping they all make majors also


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Fingers crossed. GO 'RADA!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

No points, but she was best opposite puppy and I got a TON of compliments on her!


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

Xeph said:


> No points, but she was best opposite puppy and I got a TON of compliments on her!


What does that mean? Sorry, don't know anything about showing dogs


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Not Xeph, but I need something to do while waiting for AAA, LOL.

I'm assuming they did a Best Puppy in Show, which means they take the puppies that won the 6-9 and 9-12 month old classes for dogs and bitches (so four dogs, one from each age group in each sex) and select a winner. The winner is Best Puppy in (Specialty) Show, and the best puppy of the other sex (a dog if BPISS is a bitch, and visa versa) is Best Opposite Puppy. 

I love this thread a lot (I used to necromance it a lot, but I think it's too old for that now): http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/57478-do-you-have-questions.html


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

Lol, thanks. Ok, so basically it's second place? That's still great! I'm going to look at that thread. I could never show a dog (my heart is in rescue), but I love following the threads (and watching on tv, even if I know nothing about it).


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

tskoffina said:


> Lol, thanks. Ok, so basically it's second place?


Kinda. Basically means what it says...best dog of the gender that didn't win. Doesn't say whether that one is better than the second place dog in the winning gender. So in theory if a girl wins, the top three girls could still be better than the best boy, but the best boy still gets Best Opposite.


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok, got it now. Thanks.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Best opposite puppy again today! We got two nice ribbons and a total of four coffee mugs this weekend !!!

I had one woman offer to buy Mirada from me this weekend xD


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Nice results! Congrats!!


----------

